# Starting TTC for no.2!



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Well DW detetcted her surge today so we will hopefully be PUPO at the end of the week! However not sure what to do as DW having natural IUI and actually detected surge this evening not in the morning, and dont know whether to try and request insem tomorrow, or wait to Thur as standard?!

S x


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

No help from me on the insemination front I'm  afraid just wanted to send you bucket loads of luck


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Mandmtb - did you make your decision. Good luck whatever route you go down.


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Tinki - thanks so much for the buckets of luck 

Hi 2mummies - yes with discussion with the clinic we had IUI on the Thur morning (10.30am) as we think Friday afternoon would have been too soon *fingers crossed* the timing was good! Thanks for asking and your good luck wishes hun x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Good luck!!!   x


----------

